# Milwaukee angle drill problem



## mikewillnot (Apr 2, 2013)

I just bought on Ebay (no comments please) a supposedly new Milwaukee 1/2-inch right angle drill kit, 3107-6. The kit seems in order, and the drill seems new. The name plate on the drill shows model 1107-1. I assume that's the drill used in the kit. 

I've owned this model (I think) before, and I know how they're supposed to work. When I tried it out, with a properly chucked 1" auger, it seems to work fine, but when it gets under a serious load, or hits a nail, instead of bogging down, like I'd expect, the motor keeps turning at normal speed, but the bit just stops. It's like there's a clutch that's slipped.

I see that some milwaukee angle drills have what specs describe as a "quadruple gear train," while this model has a "triple." Not sure what difference that might make, or if it's related to this problem. 

I'm thinking I"ll take it to a local service center on Monday and ask. 

Anyone ever have an experience like this? With the tool, not with ebay, thanks.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

mikewillnot said:


> I just bought on Ebay (no comments please) a supposedly new Milwaukee 1/2-inch right angle drill kit, 3107-6. The kit seems in order, and the drill seems new. The name plate on the drill shows model 1107-1. I assume that's the drill used in the kit.
> 
> I've owned this model (I think) before, and I know how they're supposed to work. When I tried it out, with a properly chucked 1" auger, it seems to work fine, but when it gets under a serious load, or hits a nail, instead of bogging down, like I'd expect, the motor keeps turning at normal speed, but the bit just stops. It's like there's a clutch that's slipped.
> 
> ...


 Worst thing about e-bay purchases, your service center might not be to crazy about it if you didn't buy it from them. 

Sum ting wong. Never heard of that problem. Possibly something in the coupling or angle attachment?


----------



## Phatstax (Feb 16, 2014)

Sounds like maybe you got a rebuilt/refurbished drill? My Milwaukee hole hawg will chew thru anything. Not uncommon for it to pin my hand against a wall stud, even spun around and slapped me on the jaw a few times. Sucks for you, but the lesson to learn here is buyer beware. Sometimes it pays to buy from the local supply house.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Phatstax said:


> Sounds like maybe you got a rebuilt/refurbished drill? My Milwaukee hole hawg will chew thru anything. Not uncommon for it to pin my hand against a wall stud, even spun around and slapped me on the jaw a few times. Sucks for you, but the lesson to learn here is buyer beware. Sometimes it pays to buy from the local supply house.


You better be west of the Sabine or I will be completely thrown off!


----------



## Phatstax (Feb 16, 2014)

Yessir, zac.... Deep in the heart of.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Phatstax said:


> Yessir, zac.... Deep in the heart of.


I have family that lives in between the Nueces and Trinity.
Don't mess with Texas!


----------



## Phatstax (Feb 16, 2014)

Hook em!


----------



## Tsmil (Jul 17, 2011)

http://www.ereplacementparts.com/milwaukee-31076-612-right-angle-drill-parts-c-131_136_203957.html

Take it apart and replace bad part.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

First thing to do would be to contact the seller. Just because you bought it from eBay doesn't mean that you're up the creek just yet. 

See if the seller will work with you on a resolution that both of you can agree on.


----------

